# FW flounder and Stingray pleco??



## rsheets (Oct 25, 2009)

I was at the LFS today and saw a freshwater flounder and a freshwater stingray pleco. I'd like to have those! Does anyone have experience with these? Also, where would i go to find out more about them. My book doesn't have anything about them.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Google. always google. find as many caresheet as you can, read them and that will give you the best idea of acceptable tank size, adult size, etc.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Just googled them bcause I saw Borneo Loaches at my lfs and as it happens they are actually the same fish. They have to be kept in groups of 4 or more and only get a few inches long. They're not actually a pleco. 20g minimum, probably more unless you are just keeping them in a species tank lol.


----------



## TRIGGERMAN (Dec 2, 2009)

cooler waters 73-74 degrees there isn't many fish you can put them with because they are very delicate as well as tempermental..most fish will destroy them. Not a good starter fish if you don't really know what you're doing.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a 'freshwater" flounder. They are actually brackish fish. Are said to be able to live in freshwater short term, while they are young. They spend most of their time under the sand during the day, more active at night. They will refuse flake or pellet food. Mine is on a diet of frozen blood worms, frozen shrimp, and black worms.


----------

